# New South East / Surrey Rep :)



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Welcome to the newest rep ............J55TTC 8) 8) 8)

Enjoy it! [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

A huge thank you to Vic for all your work and efforts (you have done a fantastic job!). Good luck in the future [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Hev x


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome to the club


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Welcome to repdom 

Mark


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Thanks for the introduction and welcome Hev, and thanks to Victt for the recommendation  Hopefully I can spark up a bit of interest for meets in the south east areas and I will be able to keep the ball rolling.

Thanks Yellow and Conlechi, care to expand on what Ive got myself into?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the team


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

J55TTC said:


> Thanks for the introduction and welcome Hev, and thanks to Victt for the recommendation  Hopefully I can spark up a bit of interest for meets in the south east areas and I will be able to keep the ball rolling.
> 
> Thanks Yellow and Conlechi, care to expand on what Ive got myself into?


Not me! It was ttvic who did the recommendation. Independently we managed to choose "opposite" user names.

Anyway, good luck with the rep position from the south west.


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

Welcome abaord [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Now get rep'ing!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

J55TTC said:


> Thanks for the introduction and welcome Hev, and thanks to Victt for the recommendation  Hopefully I can spark up a bit of interest for meets in the south east areas and I will be able to keep the ball rolling.
> 
> Thanks Yellow and Conlechi, care to expand on what Ive got myself into?


I hope you have replied to Hev's email don't want to get on her wrong side :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Congrats Joss


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Thanks again everyone


----------

